# Sunday's Show and Tell....9/2/18



## jd56 (Sep 2, 2018)

Sept6 already, this summer was way too short.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## morton (Sep 2, 2018)

Found a nice buckle at the flea market

A 1950's clock/sailbot at a yard sale.....it lights up.

A Monoose hybrid that was in a person's yard with a free sign.  Dirty as heck but cleaned up nicely,  Had a giant sized seat and a spring suspension post that I replace with a more useable saddle.  A most unusual shifter that controls both front and rear drs.

Found a few other things but no time to post more at the moment.


----------



## buck hughes (Sep 2, 2018)

found these items at the Auburn  IN-. car auction-skip tooth chain drive tricycle-vintage scooter-1927 Garton gear drive Irish Mail-NY- Lint wind up car.


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 2, 2018)

I went to "look" at this 1934 Elgin Swallow earlier this week and couldn't leave it behind. No cleaning required. I was amazed at the condition and decided to pick it up for my wife. My wife's response (dripping with sarcasm), "Great, just what I always needed."


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 2, 2018)

lgrinnings said:


> I went to "look" at this 1934 Elgin Swallow earlier this week and couldn't leave it behind. No cleaning required. I was amazed at the condition and decided to pick it up for my wife. My wife's response (dripping with sarcasm), "Great, just what I always needed."
> 
> View attachment 862348
> 
> ...



One gorgeous bike!!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 2, 2018)

what a "TOOT"


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Sep 2, 2018)

Picked up these three from a local scrapper this week.  Prewar Monark with cool Challenger badge, a Cadillac badged 40'ish dx and most of a CWC built Hawthorne All American.


----------



## vincev (Sep 2, 2018)

Got some free stuff this week.A lady gave me an old foot locker her brother used in WW 2. My friend investigated the history and found the owner was in the CCC [Civilian Conservation Corps]  during WWII .He was in the reserves and there is an interesting history of  the CCC I never knew existed. Also got an old spinning wheel.Not a reproduction.It has been well used


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 2, 2018)

I picked up a set of single tube tires off eBay and a few small bike items.
My wife bought me a house! I get a good sized workshop and a whole room in the house just for bikes cuz my wife is sick of them taking up the living room!!!


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 2, 2018)

I Bought these from a person that decided to change hobbies . One bike I owned in the past . Three are restored well the Columbia Schwinn and a Colson Flyer . The Rollfast is original except tires and light ( I have the correct light ) and rideable  . The Elgin is as found. And there’s a a Roadmaster and a Firestone for parts .


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 2, 2018)

New Repair shop there’s this more to come on this next week .


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 2, 2018)

Sorry my phone isn’t working well today please feel free to delete .


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 2, 2018)

........


----------



## jd56 (Sep 2, 2018)

Admin...trying to edit this (my) post but,it demands a "Valid Title".
This happened last week.

What's up?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## REC (Sep 2, 2018)

Middle of August, I found an ad in the classic-fieds here for a 20" J40 of the 1949 persuasion. It was missing a few pieces, but from the first head on picture, I noted the spacing for the headbadge appeared to be a shorted distance than the normal long oval badge. Made the grab and waited for it to arrive anxiously. It got here the beginning of this week. From @Bicycleface on this newsgroup -
From the ad:



Arrival, some assembly:



I've gotten a bit further since then, but still need to get a few more pieces figured out.

I also found another oldie on the classic-fieds this week and am going to be waiting for it to arrive soon. This one is coming from @skota, and is prewar. I saw this one way back and admired it from afar. I was surprised to see it for sale, so I tapped the stash for a few bucks and proceeded to rehome the bike. It will be here in the next couple of weeks...






REC
(just as happy as if I was in my right mind!)


----------



## buck hughes (Sep 2, 2018)

bought this AWESOME candle light-neat glass red reflector on rear of light.


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 2, 2018)

I found this 37 Elgin Oriole with aluminum fenders. Ad on CL only said Elgin, text for pics. No picture on ad. A day and a half later I was sent a pic. Buyer said he'd leave it outside and to take a look and make offer. I looked at it, called with an offer, and left the money on the porch. Never did meet the seller. Second time I've bought a bike this way this summer. A far cry from the drama with that Chicago CL Cadillac.


----------



## KingSized HD (Sep 2, 2018)

Found this in storage, haven’t seen it in over a decade. My wonderful wife painted this for me while we were still dating in college, I’m even more impressed by the detail then I remember. She can’t say she didn’t know what she was getting into when she said yes.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 2, 2018)

I picked up a few little bikes. One in the for sale thread.  Neat little. Hedstrom pedi brake. 50s 20” Spitfire. And a 77 scrambler.


----------



## SimpleMan (Sep 2, 2018)

Found this awesome 3' tall street light base for a light project I have. A cast iron medical stand and added to my convoy.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 2, 2018)

Man there were some great scores this week. I feel left out. At least Pam didn't complain about another rusty bike. I found this mint 




copy of Bryan Adams on MFSL gold disc ( yes I still listen/ buy CD's and records, I'm old school or actually just old). These MFSL disc's sound GREAT and this one goes for around $40. And here's the deal...cost at a yard sale Saturday 50 cents !


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 2, 2018)

Purchased over the last week, all of them still in the mail. Barry


----------



## stoney (Sep 2, 2018)

lgrinnings said:


> I went to "look" at this 1934 Elgin Swallow earlier this week and couldn't leave it behind. No cleaning required. I was amazed at the condition and decided to pick it up for my wife. My wife's response (dripping with sarcasm), "Great, just what I always needed."
> 
> View attachment 862348
> 
> ...




VERY nice bike, congrats.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 2, 2018)

lgrinnings said:


> I went to "look" at this 1934 Elgin Swallow earlier this week and couldn't leave it behind. No cleaning required. I was amazed at the condition and decided to pick it up for my wife. My wife's response (dripping with sarcasm), "Great, just what I always needed."
> 
> View attachment 862348
> 
> ...



She says that now. Bet she falls in love with it ! My wife did same type of thing on last ladies bike. Nice find.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 2, 2018)

_got this as a trade, might be up for sale or trade soon. _


----------



## Muncie-mike (Sep 2, 2018)

1958 Schwinn hornet 24 inch found this one at a yard sale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (Sep 2, 2018)

Picked up this 1939 Schwinn at an estate sale and this early 1950s Wards Hawthorne at another sale. The Hawthorne is for sale in the complete bicycles section.





Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Reesatheresa (Sep 2, 2018)

My husband bought me a Pre-war Elgin . We also added another Chihuahua to our zoo. 





Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (Sep 2, 2018)

Did some rattle-can paint touch up on the 37 Shelby straight-bar.  Also cleaned the rear hub and chain with mineral spirits, then re-lubed.  Chain picks up a lot of dirt after only 5 or 6 rides...
Two interesting holes in the middle top tube..


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 3, 2018)

I receive some goodies from Patric Cefaro (@hoofhearted) this week, I don't have my phone so I can't take photos but I wanted to let him know that I truly appreciate them.  The steering knob is too cool, too.   Thanks again Patric for the goodies and all that you do for all of us here on the Cabe.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 3, 2018)

I always liked these baskets, don't remember one with the reflector on the front . The most i've ever paid for a basket but couldn't pass it up .


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 3, 2018)

I think they added the front reflector.  Either way, I love those baskets and have two of them.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 3, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> I always liked these baskets, don't remember one with the reflector on the front . The most i've ever paid for a basket but couldn't pass it up .
> 
> View attachment 863565
> 
> ...





Robertriley said:


> I think they added the front reflector.  Either way, I love those baskets and have two of them.



I don't think so , it has the same 3 line  embossing as the side reflectors


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 3, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> I don't think so , it has the same 3 line  embossing as the side reflectors



Sorry, I was referring to just the reflector.  Mine had a decals on the front but have mostly came off over the years.  Here's some pics of my two.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 3, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Sorry, I was referring to just the reflector.  Mine had a decals on the front



That's possible , i'll have to wait a few day's when it gets here and maybe there's a decal underneath


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 3, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> That's possible , i'll have to wait a few day's when it gets here and maybe there's a decal underneath





Robertriley said:


> Sorry, I was referring to just the reflector.  Mine had a decals on the front but have mostly came off over the years.  Here's some pics of my two.
> 
> View attachment 863582
> 
> ...



Does that say Firestone ?


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 3, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> Does that say Firestone ?



lol..I guess it does.  I never noticed


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 3, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> lol..I guess it does.  I never noticed



well i think that's where they were sold, at firestone stores. Mine was advertised as a FIRESTONE bicycle basket


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 3, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> well i think that's where they were sold, at firestone stores. Mine was advertised as a FIRESTONE bicycle basket



here you go !


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 4, 2018)

Got these dumb rusted table legs to hold up this live cut wood table i finished! Look closely at the grain, see the angel wings?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 5, 2018)

Found this rear schwinn chrome fluted fender any one know what model this goes to??


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 5, 2018)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Found this rear schwinn chrome fluted fender any one know what model this goes to??
> View attachment 864203
> 
> View attachment 864204



That ain't no Schwine fender buddy

@slick


----------



## bricycle (Sep 5, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> Got these dumb rusted table legs to hold up this live cut wood table i finished! Look closely at the grain, see the angel wings?
> 
> View attachment 863737
> 
> ...



there must have been a lot of bell ringing.....


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 5, 2018)

bricycle said:


> there must have been a lot of bell ringing.....



Bells, no. Herald Angels singing...yes!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 5, 2018)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Found this rear schwinn chrome fluted fender any one know what model this goes to??
> View attachment 864203
> 
> View attachment 864204



Shelby Airflo! Could be a Model 72 Speedline. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 5, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Shelby Airflo! Could be a Model 72 Speedline. V/r Shawn



I believe Slick mentioned he's seen these fenders with that inlaid reflector on later Shelbys. What years were the Model 72 made? I'm not that familiar with Shelbys.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 5, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I believe Slick mentioned he's seen these fenders with that inlaid reflector on later Shelbys. What years were the Model 72 made? I'm not that familiar with Shelbys.



I'm thinking only '38 and '39. If that is for a reflector then that would be like a '40 model I think--I'm no expert either! @blasterracing V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 5, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm thinking only '38 and '39. If that is for a reflector then that would be like a '40 model I think--I'm no expert either! @blasterracing V/r Shawn



Now I remember him saying it was indeed on a later model, 40-41 maybe because of that reflector. Maybe surplus being used up? Weird...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 7, 2018)

Basket came today, Firestone decal under the reflector. Probably sold at stores like this.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 7, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> Basket came today, Firestone decal under the reflector. Probably sold at stores like this.
> 
> View attachment 865330
> 
> View attachment 865331



SWEET!


----------

